# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Suksesi i Juaj personal

## bmehmedi

*Disiplinat e zbatimit të suksesshëm*
Në lidhje me këtë temë interesante duhet ne së pari të nisemi nga një pyetje vendimtare: cka keni për qëllim dhe si duket qëllimi juaj për një kohë të gjatë?
Në qoftë se nuk keni përcaktuar qëllime të qarta, ju do të mësoheni të arritëni çdo ditë vetëm atë që është e zakonshëme.

*Disiplina 1:*
përqëndroheni në atë që është absolutisht e rëndësishme
idea kryesore: Ekipat që bëjnë zbatimin planit janë plotësisht të
të qartë rreth qëllimeve të rëndësishme.
Plani i vejtër: Ne mundemi shumë lehtë 5-10 qëllime në të njëjtën kohë të zabtojmë.
Plani i ri: Ne mundemi të arrijmë vetëm disa qëllime 2-3 me rezultate të shkëlqyeshme. Aty është pra esenca e zbatimit efektiv të një plani te manaxhmentit.
*
Disiplina 2:*
Të punoni në treguesit e mëhershëm kryesorë të suksesit
Ideja themelore përqëndrohet :e lashte: kipi zabatues e koncentron gjithë
energjinë e tyre në disa aktivitete të cilat kanë më shumë efekte në qëllimet e rëndësishme.
Plani i vejtër: Ne i shohim numrat e të ardhurave dhe
punojmë vështirë në arritjen e qëllimeve.
Plani i ri: Ne punojmë kryesisht në indikatorët e hershëm për suksesin tonë

*Disiplina 3:*
Të vlerësoni rezultatet vazhdimisht
Idea kryesore :e lashte: kipi zbatues duhet të njohë në cdo moment, a munden ata të fitojnë.
Plani i vjetër: Çdo kush e dinë arritjen e synimeve.
Plani i ri: Ne mendojmë seriozisht nëse e vlersojmë së pari qëllimet tona

*Disiplina 4:*
Rregullisht të pretendoni përgjegjësi
Idea kryesore :e lashte: kipi zbatues duhet të mbajë çdo përgjegjësi.
Plani i vjetër: Le të shkojmë dhe të realizojmë!
Plani i ri: Pa planifikim efektiv dhe përgjegjësi personale
të ekipit nuk do të funkcionoj zbatimi

Do të ishte shumë e mirëseardhur po qe se keni një ide po dicka të shtoni në lidhje me temën e cekur. Komentoni ju lutem për mendimet e lira.

[URL="http://bmehmedi.wordpress.com/"]

Me nderime 

Burhani

----------


## Force-Intruder

Kam vetem nje koment te perkohshem te forumuluar ne forme pyetjeje retorike :

*Cfare lidhje ka kjo teme me shkencen?*

----------

